# Netzteil oder Mainboard Kaputt?



## Geheim89 (17. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nciht wo es hin gehört. Daher stelle ich das mal unter Sonstige Hardware.
Es geht darum, das ich seit Heute, immer wenn ich den Rechner Einschalte ein Klacken/klicken oder so (ähnlich wie beim Schalten eines Relais) zu hören ist. 

Ich weiß nicht ob es vom Netzteil kommt, oder vom Mainboard. 

Dazu habe ich Bios einstellungen vorgenommen, daraufhin macht das Bios ja einen Neustart. 
Allerding reagierte es nahc dem Start so, als wenn ich Extrem übertriebene Eisntellungen vorgenommen hatte. Es versucht also zu startem, schafte es nicht und versuchte erneut zu starten etc. Immer dabei das geräusch. Letzen endes, also wieder cmos_clear, profil geladen das selbe... Standart Bios benutzt leif, also wieder zurück zum biso wieder einstellugne vor genommen also sehr schwache war nur ein test. Da die Stabielen dinge auf einmal wohl nicht mehr gingen. 

Die folge es ging. Und mittlerweile bin ich wieder fast an alten settings. Mein System ist dabei auf Undervolting ausgelegt, und auch übertakten existiert bei mir nicht wirklich. 

Sachen  wie im internet dazu gefunden Soundkarten bla bla, Lautsprecher bla bla kann man hier auch vergessen, hat damit null zu tun. 

Da ich auch kein Geld *******, wäre es wirklich Hilfreich udna cuh Sinnvoll vorab zu wissen woran es liegen kännte. 
Ich selsbt hatte os ein Problem noch nciht... das Netzteil ist unten im PC die z.B: Spannungswandler auf mainboard sind oben ... 
und dennoch, habe ich abolut nciht eindeutig (troz geöffneten gehäuse) raus finden können, wo es nun her kommt. 

Also hoffe ich das einer eventuell schon einmal eine ähnliche erfahrung hatte, denn mein Geld ist wirklich extremst beschränkt. 

Ich habe derzeit Verbaut:
AMD Ryzen 7 2700 ........ (ohne X)
MSI X470 Gaming Pro
Gigabyte Radeon RX580 
Ein Netzteil von XFX mit 850 Watt das auch schon mehrere Jahre in meinem Besitz ist. Alterschwäche nciht auszuschließen. Dennoch  Sind Laut HWINFO die Spannungswerte dort alle so wie schon immer. bisher  hatte nur der lüfter angefangen zu schleifen, was ich durch einfestten beheben konnte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2020)

Geheim89 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das ich seit Heute, immer wenn ich den Rechner Einschalte ein Klacken/klicken oder so (ähnlich wie beim Schalten eines Relais) zu hören ist.
> Ich weiß nicht ob es vom Netzteil kommt, oder vom Mainboard.



Wenn es wirklich ein Relaisklacken ist ist es zwingend das Netzteil da Mainboards keine (mechanischen/hörbaren) Relais haben. Mainboards (und Grafikkarten) können surren und fiepen wenns dumm läuft aber nicht klacken.


----------



## Geheim89 (17. Juni 2020)

Ok das ist schon einmal eine sehr schöne eingrenzung ^^ ich kenne das nämlich nciht von meinem netzteil. und daher wäre ich auch auf die idee gekommen das eventuell ein gewisser defekt von spannungswandlern auf dem board so etwas auslösen könnten, da mir andere teile mit diesem effekt unwahrscheinlich waren.  Dann werde ich mich wohl etwas genauer auf das netzteil bei der suche konzentrieren. danke. ^^


----------



## OldGambler (17. Juni 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## Geheim89 (17. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß nciht was das für eine richtugn werden soll ... aber ja .. der PC hängt an eienr 3er Steckleiste, daran sind 2 Monitore dran. Licht, Lautsprecher und Labornetzteil kommen von eienr anderen dorse. Es hängt hier shcon jahre so, und nein... es hat nichts mit der Steckleiste zutun. 

Das Geräusch kommt, sowohl wenn ich vorher das netzteil über schalter komplett ausgemacht habe, als auch bei einem neustart, wo der rechner ebenfalls kurz komplett ausgeht. 

Ich glaube die Antwort von  Incredible Alk
 ist weg weisender ^^''' und würde es wirklich an der 3er steckleiste liegen, dann hätten auch andere geräte daran, sprich meien monitore, ein ähnliches problem.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2020)

Bei modernen hochwertigeren Netzteil sind immer öfter Relais verbaut, die den Einschaltstrombegrenzer nach dem Einschalten brücken. Dient etwas höherer Effizienz


----------



## Geheim89 (18. Juni 2020)

@ich111

das mag ja sien, aber das müsste man ja dann imemr höhren, von anfang an. Bei meinem Netzteil sit dies inder Form erst seite (auf uhr geschaut) naja gestern so.  So modern ist das auch nicht, ich ahbe mir das damals zusammen mit meinem FX-8350 glaube geholt. ungefähr 2013 ?? O: 
Das geräusch ist so aufjedenfalls vorher nei aufggekommen, udn das wäre es definitv wenn ein relais in dem sinne eingebaut wäre? o.o weil die machne ja imemr geräusche.selbst wenn es etwas leiser wäre.aber so etwas habe ich vorher halt nciht gehört.


----------



## HardlineAMD (18. Juni 2020)

7 Jahre altes Netzteil. Könnte definitiv mal erneuert werden.


----------

